# G4 feels very hot.



## klnaj (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi, I am very new to Mac Product. Just bought myself a Powerbook G4. But my powerbook feels very hot from the portion above the battery. I wonder is it normal? What is the acceptable temperature for G4? And is there any utilities I can use to measure the temp? Thank you.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

This part of the Mac generally is pretty hot to touch and I dont think u need to be worried about overheating - especially if it's new


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

klnaj said:


> Hi, I am very new to Mac Product. Just bought myself a Powerbook G4. But my powerbook feels very hot from the portion above the battery. I wonder is it normal? What is the acceptable temperature for G4? And is there any utilities I can use to measure the temp? Thank you.


Actually, there is a problem with some batteries in the 15-inch PowerBook G4s, and there is a recall posted on the Apple site. The affected batteries can overheat, posing a fire hazard. If yours is one of the affected batteries, Apple recommends you stop using the battery immediately.

The recalled batteries have the Model Number: A1045, and serial numbers that begin with HQ404, HQ405, HQ406, HQ407, or HQ408. The model and serial numbers are located on the label on the bottom of the battery, and can be viewed by removing the battery from the computer.

Go here for detailed information:

https://depot.info.apple.com/batteryexchange/index.html

If it's one of these batteries, you can fill out an exchange form online on that page.

Good luck.


----------

